# Only two differences between Separation and Divorce



## Hopelessus (Oct 29, 2014)

Speaking to a lawyer and a mediator I have learned that there are only 2 differences between a legal separation and a divorce. 
A legal separation still requires the spouse that was providing health insurance for the other and kids is still legally responsible. In divorce they are only responsible for kids and they can get re-married. Mine still doesn't know what he wants. It's hard not to jump to conclusion about pushing for a divorce. Sometimes I just want it to be over with. But then I think nothing will really be different. We have kids. That is always a tie. I also need financial help. I need to look forward and sort things out and not just run with my emotions. That is soooo hard.


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Some states dont recognize legal separation. Goes right to D. 

~sammy


----------

